# 2004 Colorado



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi. Im 17 and looking into a truck now. Hows the Colorado for towing and plowing? Thanks


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Does alright plowing just can't go pushing a foot of snow at a time. I have not towed with it yet. Go to www.coloradofans.com and www.355nation.net/forum these 2 sites have everything you need to know. If you purchase a Colorado go with a 5 cylinder auto, plow wise go with a Boss Sport Duty or Fisher HT. I will be doing a full review on the HT and Colorado combo after a few more snowfalls.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Alright, I will throw the link out there. Just don't go buying it from me. http://sussexhonda.com/used-inventory/ It is on the third page all the way down and its orange. Could someone tell me if its auto or manual since it says two different things? Also, do you think the price is reasonable compared to others in the same area
? Btw, will a 3.5 L engine do okay plowing?


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

If you look at the pictures of the dashboard, you will see it has the gear selector in between the speedometer and the tach, that's the first clue it is for-surely an automatic. Also if you look at the picture on the interior, the shifter is on the column, and in newer vehicles for a manual, the shifter is on the floor rather than the old 3 on the tree. Also in that same picture if you look at the pedals, there is no clutch. Hope that helps! As far as price goes I am not sure due to not living in your area, sweet looking truck though.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification. Thats what I wanted to hear.


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

I plowed with an 08 canyon last year with a boss sport duty. It did a fine job. I also installed a tranny cooler. Also had the 3.7L with auto.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

How much did the cooler cost?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Its the 3.5 auto. These trucks have there quirks, the main being the heads go bad. This is caused by an excessive buildup of carbon on the valves. Dealers now warrenty the new had till 100,000 miles on 04-05 Colorados. Do a search on Canyon to see Vincent's pictures they are impressive.
Vincent - Do you miss it?


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Btw, i am only 16 as i've said and have no experience with truck internals. What will a 3.5 L be good for?


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

vincent;906654 said:


> I plowed with an 08 canyon last year with a boss sport duty. It did a fine job. I also installed a tranny cooler. Also had the 3.7L with auto.


$30, $40 maybe. I got it through Summit Racing.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

How would the Western Suburbanite do on the Colorado? According to the plow chooser, I see that I would need to add rougly 300 pounds in the bed, but would that plow be alright on the Colorado? Where I would be plowing there are no curbs or objects to hit either except for trees which is no problem.


----------



## matt7791 (Dec 12, 2008)

i have a meyers drive pro 6.8 plow on mine works great also has the 3.5l motor with no problems i added a load boss 200 amp alternator with a snow ex salter


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

I would think that a Col/Canyon would make a great little plow truck. Seeing however that it is at a Honda dealer, I would take the VIN number to a local GM dealer and see if they could look up the claim history and 

repair history of it. Might come in hand before dumping almost 15k on a truck. I would love to be of service (work at a GM dealer) but I am not sure if there are any repercussions of posting said information.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Newdude;927460 said:


> I would think that a Col/Canyon would make a great little plow truck. Seeing however that it is at a Honda dealer, I would take the VIN number to a local GM dealer and see if they could look up the claim history and
> 
> repair history of it. Might come in hand before dumping almost 15k on a truck. I would love to be of service (work at a GM dealer) but I am not sure if there are any repercussions of posting said information.


As long as you don't post the previous owners name or address then it's no different than posting a carfax. If the truck was serviced at a dealer then carfax might have the service history to but it won;t be as good as what you can pull..

To the OP: if you PM me the vin number I'll run a carfax for you. But please don't do this unless your serious about buying it.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

show-n-go;927641 said:


> As long as you don't post the previous owners name or address then it's no different than posting a carfax. If the truck was serviced at a dealer then carfax might have the service history to but it won;t be as good as what you can pull..
> 
> To the OP: if you PM me the vin number I'll run a carfax for you. But please don't do this unless your serious about buying it.


I was thinking just a summary of any work that has been done to it, nothing else.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, the CarFax report was up the few times I went to check it out. Now I need to pay for it??? It had some damage in an accident in Ohio on the front end. I have no idea if I was looking at a sample CarFax report now.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, here is what mechanically has been done to the truck:

FUEL TANK FILLER CAP REPLACEMENT

FUEL TANK FILLER CAP REPLACEMENT

FUEL TANK FILLER CAP REPLACEMENT

REPLACE STOP LAMP SWITCH

LINK OR SPRING, FRONT DOOR HOLD OPEN - LEFT - REPLACE

MOTOR AND/OR FAN, BLOWER - R&R OR REPLACE

MOTOR AND/OR FAN, BLOWER - R&R OR REPLACE

REAR SIDE DOOR UP/DOWN ADJUSTMENT - RIGHT SIDE

REAR SIDE DOOR UP/DOWN ADJUSTMENT - LEFT SIDE

*HEAD, CYLINDER - REPLACE 20182mi

HEAD, CYLINDER - REPLACE 28537mi*

POWERTRAIN CONTROL MODULE ENGINE REPROGRAMMING WITH SPS

BATTERY POSITIVE CABLE REPLACEMENT

VALVE STEM OIL SEAL AND VALVE SPRING REPLACEMENT

FRONT BRAKE SHIELD REPLACEMENT - BOTH SIDES

OUTPUT SHAFT SEAL REPLACEMENT - RIGHT SIDE


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like a truck built on friday at 430, walk away.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Stik208;928687 said:


> Looks like a truck built on friday at 430, walk away.


??

Btw, thanks for the carfax, no accidents though?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Sportsman500??;928871 said:


> ??
> 
> Btw, thanks for the carfax, no accidents though?


...if you are talking about the list I posted (post 17) that is not from Carfax. That is from the GM VIS (Vehicle Inquiry System) which shows the build history, claim history, summary, etc. by the VIN of a vehicle. If there were any accidents on the vehicle, I would think VIS wouldn't show it unless the work was done at a GM dealer's body shop.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Newdude;929117 said:


> ...if you are talking about the list I posted (post 17) that is not from Carfax. That is from the GM VIS (Vehicle Inquiry System) which shows the build history, claim history, summary, etc. by the VIN of a vehicle. If there were any accidents on the vehicle, I would think VIS wouldn't show it unless the work was done at a GM dealer's body shop.


Alright man, i appreciate it.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know if I should go for this one now. I might wait to find an excellent Colorado Crew Cab which would have more weight for plowing.


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

Sportsman500??;932417 said:


> I don't know if I should go for this one now. I might wait to find an excellent Colorado Crew Cab which would have more weight for plowing.


a crew cab weighs more, but that's not always good for a lightweight truck with a lightweight engine. Also, I paid $18k for my 2005 2500HD extended cab with the 8.1L V8 and the fully loaded SLT trim level over a year ago, so keep an eye out for good deals on heavier duty trucks.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, but why do the more compact trucks go for more than a lot of the bigger trucks?


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

Sportsman500??;933678 said:


> Yeah, but why do the more compact trucks go for more than a lot of the bigger trucks?


the compact truck segment is a niche, they are built on suv platforms and have smoother rides and a softer feel than big trucks. they also don't have the depreciation that their big brother's have, so their resale value is higher. but to be honest the asking price for a truck of that year and miles is a little high.


----------

